# Photoshop Marquee problem



## flutterbies818 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm running panther, CS3.  When i go to change the fixed ratio marquee, the height box won't change.  I have to close the program and start over, and it happens all again.  Any fixes?


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd recommend locating your .plist and .pref files for photoshop, make a note of their locations, and move them to your desktop and restart photoshop. This forces PS to create new pref and plist files and might fix your problem.

A good permissions repair might help too: apps/utilities/disk utility/repair permissions.


----------



## Greg Reez (Nov 27, 2007)

Resetting/Deleting the PS Preferences to restore its defaults is a simple short cut: Hold down: Command+Option+Shift+Control (Mac) or Control+Alt+Shift (PC) While the program loads.


----------

